# Are these food ok for fructose malabsorption



## Robsmama (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,I am Mom to a 4 year old who has fructose malabsorption and sever lactose intolerance. I have been trying to figure out what he can eat and have not been able to find information on the food below. Can anyone tell me if these are ok? I have also found contradicting information on many other foods, can anyone clarify if these foods are ok? Last does anyone know where I can find a very comprehensive and definitive list of ok and not ok foods?Food in questionarsleyCilantroArrowroot flourSorghum flourmaldextrin CuminCurry powderThese are food I have seen on both lists, are they ok?zucchini squashs mushroomssnow peassoy milkSince he is young he is not too good at describing what hurts his tummy. Can anyone tell me if I put a little tomato sauce on a home made gluten free pizza is it going to hurt his tummy? Also there are a lot of products that have onion and garlic salts as ingredients. Are these products ok or are they going to hurt his tummy?Thanks for your help!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe the cilantro/parsley should be okay, as well as the spices; not sure about the flours.From what I've been readin zucchini and squash should also be alright, but mushrooms, snow peas, and soy may be problematic. Soy is a legume, which many fructmals can have issues with (raffinose). I avoid soy and instead use almond or rice milk. I think those are preferred by many. Mushrooms have an excess of xylitol or one of the other sugars in them. Snow peas I belive fall into the same category.If you want more info on this look in the bloating/flatulence forum on this site, and do a google search for fructmal and Sue Shepherd's work.


----------

